# Does RN+CPC=Dead End?



## Loridaniell

Hi everyone.  I wonder how many job seekers are experiencing the same issues I am, and I'd love to share perspectives.  Here's a bit about me.  

Having been an RN for 24 years, actively practicing for 20 of them, I left nursing to be an office manager for my family's owned and operated business.  While this endeavor has been very successful, I felt a tug back into healthcare.  Having been an RN/MDS Coordinator for several years of my nursing career, I truly enjoyed ( and ultimately excelled at ) concurrent chart review and data extraction from the perspective of both QI and reimbursement standpoints.  I wanted to become a certified coder, as it seemed as though it was the perfect solution and the way that healthcare was "going".  Hence, I took the AAPC online curriculum.  Since the RN/MDS position required the use of ICD-9 manuals and coding processes, I took my AAPC Certification exam, passed, and was awarded a CPC credential, without the A.

Having had discussions with former colleagues, as well as participated on various online forums, the general consensus was that with the way healthcare was going, those with clinical backgrounds, such as nurses- would be ideal candidates for an entry level/some experience coding position, and that this field would explode.  The latter seems true, while the former has me scratching my head in frustration and confusion.

I feel fortunate that I was able to get one interview, during which to save her breath, the HR manager could have taken out a rubber stamp and printed the dreaded "Overqualified/Insane" label in bright Red on my wrinkled forehead.

Since my job search began, I see that many employers seek coders with medical experience and state things like "preferably" MA background (medical assistant).  

Oh, and speaking of wrinkled, I am 51.  I feel as though both the RN after my name in addition to my age are 2 issues that have employers running the other way.  Another issue that seems to confuse employers is the fact that a nurse salary does not buy you happiness, but a good quality of life and a healthy work/life balance does. (Oh, that's when the HR lady would have reached for the "Insane" rubber forehead stamper, as evidenced by her quizzical expression).  

This brings me to another issue.  Credentials on a resume.  There seems to be many distinct schools of thought on this subject.  A highly regarded nurse advocate (that should have been my first clue) suggested that I use "RN,CPC" on my resume, when applying for a straight up Coder position.  Some HR camps say that is immediate disqualification.  Others indicate that you should not credential your name on the heading of the resume ever ever ever, and have your qualifications and certifications speak for themselves in the body of your resume.

It seems that if an RN seeks employment in an office setting-period- he or she is looking at chart auditing.  That's great, and I have somewhat shifted my searches to those terms.  

A coder knows how to review a chart, and that's only a part of the responsibility.  We also code! And that's what I love to do, but I knew how to review a chart as a RN well before I learned how to code.  So what the heck did I do this for?  Have I misled myself? 

I'm solid, smart, professional and I'd sure as hell hire me.   Should I keep on keeping on, or go to plan B and become a blogger on how ridiculous seeking employment is?  Does what I want really exist? Anyone experiencing these things? 

Thoughts and chiming in welcome!
Thanks for reading,
Lori


----------



## missy874

Hi Lori,

Have you looked into the possibility of a career in CDI?  Clinical Documentation Improvement.... at our organizations they are both RNs and CPCs and work at times at the elbow of physicians to improve their documentation.


----------



## Loridaniell

Hi Melissa!

No, I actually have not.  I will investigate.  Do you happen to know if there is a particular certification for that specialty?

Many thanks,

Lori


----------



## mcandia

Lori,

You have the credentials to qualify for a clinical documentation improvement position. These CDI positions are available in hospitals so you may want to research hospitals in your area. 

The required credentials are a Registered Nurse with a coding certification, you have both.

Maria CPC, CPC-H, CPCO, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## caberry2

*same boat*

Hi Laurie,  I am also in the same boat as you ...kinda.   I am an LPN that decided to change careers into coding and now that I am applying for "entry level" jobs as medical secretary or medical records tech...they are turning me away faster than I can hit the send button on the computer.  I am 53.  My advisor told me to drop the nursing component from my resume, but that just doesnt make sense, as it is evident in my work history.  The more I read from others that have gotten credentialed in the coding field, the more I see that no one wants a coder straight outta school with no experience, and no one will give us a chance to get experience  ( I have even offered to work for free just to learn)  I got duped into thinking this was a good career move...hmmm  now I have to pay back the school loans, and no job!


----------



## Posenergy07

*Rn cpc-a*

Hi Everyone:

Thank you, Lori, for posting your concerns with getting a position as RN CPC. I am 61 years old, an RN for 16 years, but not actively working in that field. I made a career shift and went back to school for medical billing and coding in 2009. I became certified as a CPC-A the following month after graduation, and thought I had all the tools I needed to get a decent job. I wasn't seeking an RN coder position at the time, for I knew that it leads to a consultant only position with those on the entry level. In 2005, I went to an RN coder camp, and was told that I could find a mentor in my city to foster my new career, but that never happened. 
To make a long story shorter, I am still looking for an RN CPC-A position but am not being sought. It is advisable to not put any credentials in your title but let your resume be relevant to only the job you are seeking. It is true you, I and the rest of those precious RNs will be overlooked without experience as a coder. I have definitely found that to be true. I will not give up, and you should not either! Keep the nursing jobs off your resume if you want a coding position. A piece of advice! If that has been your main experience, just list your education with past reference to the nursing years of experience and focuses. That is what I suggest. Good luck!


----------



## baaks79@centurylink.net

*Be proud to be a nurse*

Hmm! In response to all of the hullabullu concerning RN coders, I to am one! I have noticed that it is best if you do not put your RN title before or after your CPC yet be proud for being a RN and put all relevant information in the body of your resume.
There are many positions out there now for nurse auditors, if you have an active nursing license in the state for the position that you are applying for.
Potential employers feel that all the medical terminology in your background is very much an asset.
Yes they will look at you akward for the change in career choices but I think that they respect you more.
Hang tough and be PROUD of being a nurse!


----------



## Katie I Skinner-Davis

*Katie Skinner-Davis, BSN, Flight RN, CPC-A*

You are not alone in this situation.  I have been working since I was 17 years old.  I am a retired military nurse and have traveled the world, worked many positions as well as an administrator for clinics, etc.  Spent 28 years RN nursing, manager, administrator and rotations to ever section.
I to was looking for a career adjustment and my interest lead me to coding, record reviews and other areas.  
All your thoughts are my thoughts.  I  was requested to  interview an in hosptial  coding spealiist III positions, passed there test and interviews, ready to be hired and then someone out the blue shows up that has the years of experience. 
I even offered to work in an OBGYN office for free to gain expierence to erase the dreaded "A" off the CPC credentials.
The bad part is you have to keep up credentials and do the cross training for ICD-10.
At this point, financial logic is going to lead me back to pulling shift work in the hospital.  Not the desired outcome for me.

Good luck in your search.

Katie I Skinner-Davis


----------



## bridgettemartin

Lori,
Look into the Insurance industry.  Especially MAC's (Humana; UHC, etc).  Many times they want RN's with coding backgrounds for auditing. (I know that really isn't coding, but...). You might also check into the legal profession.  I once noticed an opening for attorney group, to help with liability/injury cases.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Juliette0416

*Rn cpc*

Hi Lori--

The CDI was the first position that came to mind, but Banner has positions open as well as Sr. Coding Managers and nursing background is welcome. Also, there was a training/educator position and CDI denials position all located in AZ though--to me the credential should show in the resume header so you know the candidates qualifications right off. ehave RN and LPN CPC's and they list their credentials proudly as should you.

J


----------



## Loridaniell

Wow!  Thanks everyone for your awesome suggestions and thoughts.  I am realizing that an RN and a CPC can also easily lend itself to a case management position, which I am seeing not always requires a CCM certification.  Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## tmprentice

*Worth shelling out the $$$ ?*

I have recently been entertaining the idea of going to school for my RN, not for patient care, but for a more elevated position in coding to increase my salary.  I have been a CPC for a few years, and at the realization that my large family needs & deserves more household income, I thought that a CDIS position would be a decent way to do so, but if getting the actual job is as difficult as it is spelled out to be, than should I risk sinking more money into an education that won't benefit me?  A CDIS in my area would nearly double the income of my current remote ambulance coder position.  Does anyone have any insight into this?  I desperately want to help my family...


----------



## npricercm

Loridaniell said:


> Hi everyone.  I wonder how many job seekers are experiencing the same issues I am, and I'd love to share perspectives.  Here's a bit about me.
> 
> Having been an RN for 24 years, actively practicing for 20 of them, I left nursing to be an office manager for my family's owned and operated business.  While this endeavor has been very successful, I felt a tug back into healthcare.  Having been an RN/MDS Coordinator for several years of my nursing career, I truly enjoyed ( and ultimately excelled at ) concurrent chart review and data extraction from the perspective of both QI and reimbursement standpoints.  I wanted to become a certified coder, as it seemed as though it was the perfect solution and the way that healthcare was "going".  Hence, I took the AAPC online curriculum.  Since the RN/MDS position required the use of ICD-9 manuals and coding processes, I took my AAPC Certification exam, passed, and was awarded a CPC credential, without the A.
> 
> Having had discussions with former colleagues, as well as participated on various online forums, the general consensus was that with the way healthcare was going, those with clinical backgrounds, such as nurses- would be ideal candidates for an entry level/some experience coding position, and that this field would explode.  The latter seems true, while the former has me scratching my head in frustration and confusion.
> 
> I feel fortunate that I was able to get one interview, during which to save her breath, the HR manager could have taken out a rubber stamp and printed the dreaded "Overqualified/Insane" label in bright Red on my wrinkled forehead.
> 
> Since my job search began, I see that many employers seek coders with medical experience and state things like "preferably" MA background (medical assistant).
> 
> Oh, and speaking of wrinkled, I am 51.  I feel as though both the RN after my name in addition to my age are 2 issues that have employers running the other way.  Another issue that seems to confuse employers is the fact that a nurse salary does not buy you happiness, but a good quality of life and a healthy work/life balance does. (Oh, that's when the HR lady would have reached for the "Insane" rubber forehead stamper, as evidenced by her quizzical expression).
> 
> This brings me to another issue.  Credentials on a resume.  There seems to be many distinct schools of thought on this subject.  A highly regarded nurse advocate (that should have been my first clue) suggested that I use "RN,CPC" on my resume, when applying for a straight up Coder position.  Some HR camps say that is immediate disqualification.  Others indicate that you should not credential your name on the heading of the resume ever ever ever, and have your qualifications and certifications speak for themselves in the body of your resume.
> 
> It seems that if an RN seeks employment in an office setting-period- he or she is looking at chart auditing.  That's great, and I have somewhat shifted my searches to those terms.
> 
> A coder knows how to review a chart, and that's only a part of the responsibility.  We also code! And that's what I love to do, but I knew how to review a chart as a RN well before I learned how to code.  So what the heck did I do this for?  Have I misled myself?
> 
> I'm solid, smart, professional and I'd sure as hell hire me.   Should I keep on keeping on, or go to plan B and become a blogger on how ridiculous seeking employment is?  Does what I want really exist? Anyone experiencing these things?
> 
> Thoughts and chiming in welcome!
> Thanks for reading,
> Lori



I am curious, what kind of jobs you are looking at?  I would think any insurance company, medicare, medicaid would be thrilled to have an RN/CPC to help with documentation and training of coding staff from a clinical perspective.  Many group practices or clinics could use someone with your skills and knowledge.  

Epic, Allscripts, NexGen, any number of practice/EHR software companies would be good places to look at.  

Keep us posted on your search!


----------



## npricercm

Loridaniell said:


> Hi Melissa!
> 
> No, I actually have not.  I will investigate.  Do you happen to know if there is a particular certification for that specialty?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Lori



Here's a non-traditional job that requires a CPC and clinical background.  It's a really great group to work for...

About Health Language

Health Language (HL) provides software for managing and updating standard and localized healthcare terminology. Health Language also offers clinical content and professional services to enable interoperability, ICD-10 conversion, web-based terminology mapping, and Meaningful Use compliance.

http://www.healthlanguage.com/


----------



## duncheart

I made the transition to auditing about 10 years ago. I was an RN, many years experience, but was burnt out, needed to refocus. I got my coding and auditing credentials. I am a full time Compliance Auditor (for med nec, OIG and hospital compliance audits) and also have a  audit contract (for remote charge audits) and sometimes work when I want fun money. 

It was a good refocus of my life. I could not do med nec without the background I have, and I have learned so much about compliance, as well.  

I actually found my current job through the jobs search here on AAPC. I have a fantastic salary and benefits, and work for a great university health system. 

Good luck!
J Duncan


----------



## xlbctso

Hi Lori -
Try a health insurance company!  We have a number of CPC's here, nurses and not.  You could develop and publish medical policies and work with the medical directors; participate in educational opportunities and/or work inside in various departments or as an onsite nurse doing concurrent reviews.  Some companies even allow remote work - give it a look!


----------



## beverleyharr@aol.com

It has been great reading the responses to RN+CPC=Dead end. I am a RN, 61 with more than 30 years of experience. I took and passed the certification exam recently and started my job search. So far I've had no luck. Thanks for the suggestions of applying to insurance offices. Hopefully they will hire a CPC-A with no experience in this new field. I have applied to work remotely but I think I would feel more comfortable working where I can ask questions, ask for assistance when needed, and be offered constructive criticism when needed to help me build confidence in my abilities. Finding employment is 
a top priority since I now have to repay student loans and I pray I will find a coding position  soon.


----------



## rgsisonxr@yahoo.com

*Is this my future?? ?*

Thank you for your post. I'm a FMG, practiced RN here in CA since 2006. Now 60, I'm forging a transition into Coding. Currently am enrolled in CIC online cert exam prep, and finding this skill relatively easy to acquire, and optimistic about passing the CIC in September. I hope things have turned out much better for you since your post. I'd appreciate your sharing updates to your career change. Thanks!

Rod


----------



## Hipoink

Don't give up! I've been an LPN for 34 years and now at 54 can say that I've been also working as a remote CPC for the last 12 years!
A lot of companies are thrilled to have your background in nursing.
If I had completed my RN... I would have followed the advice of the girls that have responded.
I always note my LPN after my CPC on my resume. Never had a problem finding a job.


----------



## mbolish@cpstn.com

*Looking for RN Coders*

Hello,

I know this is a long shot, but I am a RN Coder and the RN Supervisor for the company that I work for.  We are in need of RN Coders.  If any of you are interested or know of anyone that may be interested please have them check out Capstone Performance Systems.  We are a remote company so you get to work from home in your pajamas and offer very competitive salaries.  I am willing to answer any questions but if you are interested please check out our web site https://www.tabularasahealthcare.com/risk-adjustment-coding-specialist/

Thank you in advance,
Malissa


----------



## mrsb9906

mbolish@cpstn.com said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this is a long shot, but I am a RN Coder and the RN Supervisor for the company that I work for.  We are in need of RN Coders.  If any of you are interested or know of anyone that may be interested please have them check out Capstone Performance Systems.  We are a remote company so you get to work from home in your pajamas and offer very competitive salaries.  I am willing to answer any questions but if you are interested please check out our web site https://www.tabularasahealthcare.com/risk-adjustment-coding-specialist/
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Malissa



I am going to message you.  I have some questions that I am hoping you can answer


----------

